# Homebrewers official thread



## kenstogie (Jun 14, 2005)

H O M E B R E W I N G

Yup here's a thread on HOMEBREWING, I do it and have been getting into it lately. It is really pretty easy too

So just ask a question if.....


if your new and would like to know more about

 Are brewing a batch and aren't really sure about something

 have a good recipe

 just have any questions about home brewing

 are an unattached super model (females only) that want to try a bottle of homebrew

 post a cool link about brewing

 etc etc etc

CHEERS!
:drinking:


----------



## fortytwo (Jan 5, 2007)

I started getting into home brew back in January. I've had a couple of successes so far - a blonde ale and an amber ale. I'd like to try doing a wheat beer next. Any suggestions? Any "gotchas" I should be thinking about before I start trying to brew that style?

Also - where do you all get your ingredients from? There is a local homebrew shop near me, but I'd prefer to not pay those prices.


----------



## kenstogie (Jun 14, 2005)

fortytwo said:


> I started getting into home brew back in January. I've had a couple of successes so far - a blonde ale and an amber ale. I'd like to try doing a wheat beer next. Any suggestions? Any "gotchas" I should be thinking about before I start trying to brew that style?
> 
> Also - where do you all get your ingredients from? There is a local homebrew shop near me, but I'd prefer to not pay those prices.


Your in luck I've brewed 2 batches of Wheat. If you've done 2 batches already you know what to do mostly. Cleanliness is key of course. The other thing that's helpful is tempurature control. You could try using a better yeast like White's but I have had good luck with the pkts too. The batches I made one was a "Edme" wheat beer that was light in taste but had body. The other is Coopers wheat and that so far is even lighter. Both were great summer beers, used the pre-made malt extract kits, and were ready in about 2-3 weeks. The EDME was about 4.2% ABV and the Coopers was about 4%. 
Hope that helps enjoy!


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

Great hobby, used to brew all the time some years ago until the career took over my spare time. I was into Grains, great way to add some different things to your beer. Still have all the gear, maybe someday soon I'll get back into it.


----------



## Nismo#12 (Jun 14, 2009)

Here's another hobby I am planning to add to my life. Always wanted to get into it. Can't this year due to getting married and buying a house. But next year it gonna be on like donkey kong. 

Great thread idea...Looking forward to a plethora of information...


----------



## fortytwo (Jan 5, 2007)

Thanks for the tips. Sounds encouraging. I'll see if I can pick up the ingredients soon.

Thanks.



kenstogie said:


> Your in luck I've brewed 2 batches of Wheat. If you've done 2 batches already you know what to do mostly. Cleanliness is key of course. The other thing that's helpful is tempurature control. You could try using a better yeast like White's but I have had good luck with the pkts too. The batches I made one was a "Edme" wheat beer that was light in taste but had body. The other is Coopers wheat and that so far is even lighter. Both were great summer beers, used the pre-made malt extract kits, and were ready in about 2-3 weeks. The EDME was about 4.2% ABV and the Coopers was about 4%.
> Hope that helps enjoy!


----------



## kenstogie (Jun 14, 2005)

A good local home brewing store is a great resource. Our local one Hennessy Home brew is only 10 mins away!!!


I don't know what the legality of this is but perhaps a trade thing might be an idea.

For those who think homebrewing is hard. I am pretty sure all homebrewers thought that in the beggining but it's really easy.

Remember the yeast does all the work!

After you get your first batch done your like "that's it? Hmmm that wasn't that hard at all."

Once you get the hang of it, it doesn't take as long as you may think


----------



## AspiringGent (May 15, 2009)

Great post idea. My brother and I have been thinking about doing this for a while. While there's a lot of info out there, it can be a bit overwhelming. Is there a particular site / how-to you recommend for the first timer?


----------



## fortytwo (Jan 5, 2007)

From what I've seen, Palmer's How To Brew is pretty much the definitive source for home brewing. I got the book with my homebrew kit, but you can also read most of it online here.


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

I can only brew out here for a couple of months a year. It's to dang hot from April- October.


----------



## MX1 (Jun 3, 2009)

I brew, there for, I am









DRUNK

Anyway I love to brew, just started a year ago, and only have about 30 gallons under my belt.
I am on HBT a lot, it is a great Home brew site.
I just poured 5 gallons of APA down the gutter due to infection. I am taking a break and re-looking over my process so I can try to figure out where I went wrong. Gotta go and get a new ferm bucket before I start again as well.

I have brewed:
Irish Red Ale
Honey Brown Ale
Spiced Belgium Brown Christmas Ale

and planning a chocolate / Coffee porter.

I use Brew Alchemy on my mac for all my micro processing needs.

RDWHAHB....Cheers.


----------



## kenstogie (Jun 14, 2005)

AspiringGent said:


> Great post idea. My brother and I have been thinking about doing this for a while. While there's a lot of info out there, it can be a bit overwhelming. Is there a particular site / how-to you recommend for the first timer?


This is where I'd go. 
Beginner extract brewing howto - Home Brew Forums
Also a home brew store too. It's not rocket science but that first batch seems overwhelming it not that bad.


----------



## kenstogie (Jun 14, 2005)

azpostal said:


> I can only brew out here for a couple of months a year. It's to dang hot from April- October.


If you have air conditioned room that'd work too.

Just brewed a dunkelwiezen! it'll be ready in 2 weeks, just in time for the camping trip on the 4th.


----------



## macster (Jun 26, 2008)

Started homebrewing in 1995. Began with partial mashes and went to 10 gal. batches of all grain in 2000. Mostly brew the big brews lately; DIPA's, Imperial Stouts, Old Ales and Barleywines. 9% abv and up. Got some homebrews in the beer fridge with 6-7 years on them. Still tasting great.

A great hobby if you can afford the time and $$$.


----------



## kenstogie (Jun 14, 2005)

macster said:


> Started homebrewing in 1995. Began with partial mashes and went to 10 gal. batches of all grain in 2000. Mostly brew the big brews lately; DIPA's, Imperial Stouts, Old Ales and Barleywines. 9% abv and up. Got some homebrews in the beer fridge with 6-7 years on them. Still tasting great.
> 
> A great hobby if you can afford the time and $$$.


THe $$ not that bad if consider the cost of 6pack of good microbrew and it's a better product IMHO. I didn't realize that homebrews would last that long. Cool.


----------



## macster (Jun 26, 2008)

kenstogie said:


> THe $$ not that bad if consider the cost of 6pack of good microbrew and it's a better product IMHO. I didn't realize that homebrews would last that long. Cool.


Several years ago I traded some of my homebrews with another homebrewer. One of the beers he gave me was a 10 year old 10% abv English-style Barleywine. Was one of the best I've ever sampled. Just delicious!


----------



## kenstogie (Jun 14, 2005)

macster said:


> Several years ago I traded some of my homebrews with another homebrewer. One of the beers he gave me was a 10 year old 10% abv English-style Barleywine. Was one of the best I've ever sampled. Just delicious!


Barleywines are a different animal (or so I am told, I've never brewed one) they age like wine and cigars. Pale ales and stouts/porters do too. My wheat beers according to the guy at the HB shop are easily good for 6-8 months. Just keep them out of the sunlight/flouresent llights and not to warm and stir but only for the wheats!

Next up is a porter for the winter. Lately I have been buying all my stuff from the Home Brew store and I like them and will support them but is there a better/less expensive solution?


----------



## kenstogie (Jun 14, 2005)

My Dunkelwiezin is STILL fermenting. I hope this means that it is going to have a high ABV. It's starting O.G. (original gravity) was 1.065, which is higher than most of the brews I make.


----------



## kenstogie (Jun 14, 2005)

kenstogie said:


> My Dunkelwiezin is STILL fermenting. I hope this means that it is going to have a high ABV. It's starting O.G. (original gravity) was 1.065, which is higher than most of the brews I make.


Thought I'd bump this thread and report as to how awesome my Dunkelweizen is doing....

I know it's a little early but I just popped one open (Dunkelweizen) after only 2 days of being bottled and yes Virginia it's a potent brew. Could use a touch more fizz but it'll come up I'm sure. Maybe I am crazy but I'd swear I can taste the alcohol in it. My guess [(OG-FG*131) + .2] is about 6.8 Abv.
My last hefe was only 4% abv I believe.


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

I am a homebrewer too. My basement is getting cold enough to lager without an extra fridge. Any suggestions or advice before beginning?


----------



## Rmac58 (Dec 19, 2008)

I've been brewing for a few years, my current batch is a Blue Moon clone, pretty good. An October Fest is next. I only keg now too.
For folks in central Va these folks The WeekEnd Brewer Home Wine & Beer Supply have everything you need. The send out mail orders also.


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

Rmac58 said:


> I've been brewing for a few years, my current batch is a Blue Moon clone, pretty good. An October Fest is next. I only keg now too.
> For folks in central Va these folks The WeekEnd Brewer Home Wine & Beer Supply have everything you need. The send out mail orders also.


I wish I could keg. Just haven't made the investment yet.


----------



## Rmac58 (Dec 19, 2008)

ekengland07 said:


> I wish I could keg. Just haven't made the investment yet.


Yeah, it takes upfront cash, but the time savings has paid dividends many times over.


----------



## Good_Stogies (Jun 5, 2008)

I have been home brewing since July of this year. Have done 6 batches so far and the 4 all grain is in the fermenter rite now. It is an amber ale. I think this may end up being one of my best so far (fingers crossed). Will be doing 2 more batches the weekend after thanks giving. Can't wait! One is some thing like the New Belgium 1554 and the other will be a Pale ale. This will be the first time for both recipes so not sure how they will come out but they both look pretty good.


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

Good_Stogies said:


> I have been home brewing since July of this year. Have done 6 batches so far and the 4 all grain is in the fermenter rite now. It is an amber ale. I think this may end up being one of my best so far (fingers crossed). Will be doing 2 more batches the weekend after thanks giving. Can't wait! One is some thing like the New Belgium 1554 and the other will be a Pale ale. This will be the first time for both recipes so not sure how they will come out but they both look pretty good.


Cool, let us know how they turn out. I recently won a local competition with my Belgian Blonde. Always great to know we have other homebrewers on here.


----------



## Good_Stogies (Jun 5, 2008)

I will do. Congrats on the win :thumb:. I don't think any thing I have brewed yet is competition worthy but they are improving so maybe some day.


----------

